# let's clarify Uber Anti Tip Culture



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber expects drivers to give exceptional service for at best break even money for what? So they can get 5 star ratings! I'm sorry pre school works this way not the real world. Under current system we will see less and less service and more and more bad drivers who will bring down the service. When there's no incentive to do an amazing job guess what the majority will do the very least at best and some won't even do that.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

bad drivers will get one stars, get one more chance, get more one star and no more driving. why don't you stop worrying about tips and do your best getting passengers safely home or work or wherever they are going. tip is just that...a tip


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Honestly I've not applied to drive for lyft but I'm going too now. I have a very nice van with Leather seats ambient lighting automatic doors with automatic door in back that I keep extremely clean. I go out of my way for my riders but to make that worth it the riders need to be able to tip the way they want too. And most the time that's via there debit card or credit card. 

I believe I can convert many riders over to lyft so we will see. Right now I wish uber would be more concerned with he issues but they don't seem too


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't have to worry about my rating because I have a 4.98 rating and give amazing service all the time. When I have to stop giving amazing service I will quit. I don't believe in half assing anything


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I don't have to worry about my rating because I have a 4.98 rating and give amazing service all the time. When I have to stop giving amazing service I will quit. I don't believe in half assing anything


doubt it...unless everyone in Kentucky is super generous


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Not that I need to prove my rating.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Not that I need to prove my rating.


nice, what is the top partner rating for the 25%?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

4.85. I can screen shot that also if needed


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

ok, now i am impressed. good job!!! and i will be totally sexist; and you are a dude, so that is even more amazing.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not saying passengers should be given any less service because they do not tip. I do however believe that the anti tip culture Uber clings too is not one that helps them and does not help there brand. I'm doing uber between businesses. I've owned my own businesses and worked for myself since my early 20s and I'm 49 now. I've always believed if your going to do Something do it at the highest level you can or get out. But being a business owner and one who has employed my fair share of employees, in the hundreds, I do realize that people need a system that rewards excellence. If a program rewards or punishes everyone the same you will not get a quality product over the long haul. And the ones like me or many other great drivers will not be in a situation very long if it becomes clear that quality is not going to be a top priority of the company they represent.

I just realize that unless the culture is for uber drivers to give the best service possible at the lowest rate and that the drivers work very hard and while tips are not required they are appreciated by the drivers and a intrigal portion of there income. 

And with Uber a huge percentage of uber riders think that they are not supposed to tip or they feel if tipping was appropriate then they should be able to do it in the app. A lot of passengers are clueless on the amount of money drivers make or don't make. And drivers Using guilt or any other pressure techniques to obtain a tip Is as harmful as uber anti tip stance.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Are you saying that your tip signs are not working?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> Are you saying that your tip signs are not working?


My sign is working great. My rating has dropped slightly, but it's still 4.80. I'd rather be getting tipped a lot with a 4.80 than be getting tipped litte at 4.90.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber will never add a tip feature to the app. Simple reason, they want to provide the least expensive ride to as many people as possible. If that means drivers make less then so be it, what does Uber care? It's abundantly clear in the shady way they've marketed "no tip required" through the years, tricking many pax into believing that a tip is either automatically included or gets added on to the fare at the end.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Honestly I've not applied to drive for lyft but I'm going too now. I have a very nice van with Leather seats ambient lighting automatic doors with automatic door in back that I keep extremely clean. I go out of my way for my riders but to make that worth it the riders need to be able to tip the way they want too. And most the time that's via there debit card or credit card.
> 
> I believe I can convert many riders over to lyft so we will see. Right now I wish uber would be more concerned with he issues but they don't seem too


LYFT is much slower traffic wise than Uber and the network is horrible. I can be sitting in the middle of a parking lot with nothing around me anywhere in the county and lose connection to the network and have to move.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Escoman said:


> LYFT is much slower traffic wise than Uber and the network is horrible. I can be sitting in the middle of a parking lot with nothing around me anywhere in the county and lose connection to the network and have to move.


Depends heavily on the market, I am just as busy with Lyft as I ever was with Uber, and I make more per run with Lyft before adding in the tips which are about double what I did on average for Uber.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think if the Uber drivers were to somehow come up with a blueprint/index on certain tip percentages/ amounts, and the service required in order to obtain said percentage/amount, this would gretly help Uber drivers get more tips

For instance, if a driver is willing to wait for a client at a market, that of course would warrant a higher percentage tip than if the drivers just driving someone a mile away

I realize Uber would never do this, but if the drivers were to somehow do this on their own to advertise to the customers, it would help. This is only an ideal-type idea, not sure how pragmatic it would be...


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

In about a year if uber does not increase rates all uber x driver's reputation will be horrible. It will be so shitty because they will not be able to keep up with a high number of new drivers that care about the pax rating them. The horrible word of mouth for driving for uber will be revealed and decent drivers will vanish. Then the only people driving uber x are going to be super desperate and probably beg for tips instead of stars.

About 1/4 of riders ask how is driving for uber and I am honest how much it sucks. When I was asked this over a year ago I was much more positive.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Uber expects drivers to give exceptional service for at best break even money for what? So they can get 5 star ratings! I'm sorry pre school works this way not the real world. Under current system we will see less and less service and more and more bad drivers who will bring down the service. When there's no incentive to do an amazing job guess what the majority will do the very least at best and some won't even do that.


Why whine and complaint? You knew in advance their tipping policy. Just stop doing Uber and you will be replaced immediately.

I like tips too, but its their company and its their marketing strategy. That its their choice.

They were wrong about stating that tips were included. But now they state that tips are not required.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I don't have to worry about my rating because I have a 4.98 rating and give amazing service all the time. When I have to stop giving amazing service I will quit. I don't believe in half assing anything


Wait till uberpool hits your market. You'll think twice about giving "full service" to cheap pricks that waste your time.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> About 1/4 of riders ask how is driving for uber and I am honest how much it sucks. When I was asked this over a year ago I was much more positive.


Then I'd simply ask why you are stupid enough to still do it. Whiny Uber drivers are hilarious.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Because during the weekend I can make about 100 bucks in 4 hours. So I do it 2 or 3 nights a week during a surge. Let's see you feel when your market is oversaturated and drops rate to 70 a mile. What is hilarious is that you are an uberx driver too.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Because during the weekend I can make about 100 bucks in 4 hours. So I do it 2 or 3 nights a week during a surge. Let's see you feel when your market is oversaturated and drops rate to 70 a mile. What is hilarious is that you are an uberx driver too.


All I read was, wah, wah, wah. Whiny people annoy me. Don't like it? Quit. Otherwise, STFU!!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

just dont do pool requests.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> All I read was, wah, wah, wah. Whiny people annoy me. Don't like it? Quit. Otherwise, STFU!!


Then why are you reading posts in a complaint forum you idiot?


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Then why are you reading posts in a complaint forum you idiot?


On the off chance that I encourage a little twit like you to grow up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

madUber74 said:


> Uber will never add a tip feature to the app. Simple reason, they want to provide the least expensive ride to as many people as possible. If that means drivers make less then so be it, what does Uber care? It's abundantly clear in the shady way they've marketed "no tip required" through the years, tricking many pax into believing that a tip is either automatically included or gets added on to the fare at the end.


Uber does not want CASH involved.

No transactions without the 25% cut !


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Not that I need to prove my rating.


Just a babe. Welcome newbee


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber saying they want a cashless transaction and then telling riders if they want to tip to pay it on cash is just flat out crazy and they are loosing this me battle quickly. Lyft is growing quickly and I am willing to bet lyft will force them to do several things they do not want to do. Uber truly only wants policies that make them more profit and unless they can figure a way to take as much of drivers profits for themselves. If Uber ever does Give in on tip policy I can see another rate cut or charging 30 percent plus for processing the tips people pay drivers through the app.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I did this yesterday, I made a pickup of an X ride but noticed rating low 4.55, I told her about it and she was shocked and asked how this could happen, I told her I'll let you know at the end of the ride when I can look deeper in the app BS of course, anyways after I completed the trip I had her watch me first give her a 5 stars rating and then asked do you tip uber drivers? She said no she thought it was included, I told her that was possibly a reason why and you may want to consider just a dollar or 2 could make a difference, I wanted her to first see the 5 stars from me for obvious reasons and I told her I'm not rating you based on if I get a tip or not, I also said a lower rating can keep you from getting a ride sooner than expected, she thanked me and said she's going to tell her friends the same then gave me a couple dollars, I think if we do just this short conversation with some pax it can help change the tide it's about changing the customers view on this it took uber a while to get this ingrained and it will take time to undo but it can happen one at a time.


----------



## Zippy_the_pinhead (Jun 8, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> On the off chance that I encourage a little twit like you to grow up.


You phony ass Uber suck-ups make me want to vomit. No way you're here to help someone you think is a "twit" to grow up. What a crock of shit. Lmao!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Zippy_the_pinhead said:


> You phony ass Uber suck-ups make me want to vomit. No way you're here to help someone you think is a "twit" to grow up. What a crock of shit. Lmao!


Umadbro?!

I don't think I can help you. You may be beyond help.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

When asked how I like driving for uber I say "the tips are great" you could hear a mouse pissing on cotton right then.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Ringo I have found the same thing. We expect that riders have enough sense to figure this out but they do not and while many will never tip there are just as many that will. Just doing my own calculations and any tips I receive are all pure profit which easily can make this job worth it. Without it the only reason I continue is the ability to meet people and build a great network that has already become handy.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Not that I need to prove my rating.


Dude, you have only 100 rides! Haha. Come back after 1500 and post your rating. I'll bet you a nickel it will be much
Lower.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Tell u what since only 500 are ever counted I'll come back in a month and we will look at the first 500 but will have to look at Lyft because way I see it I will be driving for them 99 percent and only for uber to fill in gaps when there are gaps in time.

Only way my ratings take a hit if I decide to drive sloppy drunks after 1am. And since that is a waste of time and money that's not going to happen.


----------



## Zippy_the_pinhead (Jun 8, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Umadbro?!
> 
> I don't think I can help you. You may be beyond help.


You're not "helping" anyone . You're a troll.


----------



## Zippy_the_pinhead (Jun 8, 2016)

Ringo said:


> When asked how I like driving for uber I say "the tips are great" you could hear a mouse pissing on cotton right then.


Ahahahh. Awesome! I'm totally stealing that!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Zippy_the_pinhead said:


> You're not "helping" anyone . You're a troll.


Ok snookums.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I don't have to worry about my rating because I have a 4.98 rating and give amazing service all the time. When I have to stop giving amazing service I will quit. I don't believe in half assing anything


Ambient lighting and amazing service, maybe you're in the wrong business.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

OK that was funny


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I think if the Uber drivers were to somehow come up with a blueprint/index on certain tip percentages/ amounts, and the service required in order to obtain said percentage/amount, this would gretly help Uber drivers get more tips
> 
> For instance, if a driver is willing to wait for a client at a market, that of course would warrant a higher percentage tip than if the drivers just driving someone a mile away
> 
> I realize Uber would never do this, but if the drivers were to somehow do this on their own to advertise to the customers, it would help. This is only an ideal-type idea, not sure how pragmatic it would be...


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

LOL ! I had a pick up in Cardiff asked me to make a quick stop at the Seaside Market . Left his backpack in the car went in was gone 25 minutes apparently He apologizes it took a really long time at the deli to get his sandwich. The ride was 1.4 miles to a local motel and no tip at all .Gave him 1 star!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Escoman said:


> LOL ! I had a pick up in Cardiff asked me to make a quick stop at the Seaside Market . Left his backpack in the car went in was gone 25 minutes apparently He apologizes it took a really long time at the deli to get his sandwich. The ride was 1.4 miles to a local motel and no tip at all .Gave him 1 star!


Never let them leave shit in your car. What if he took 2 hours? I mean at WHAT point do you leave?

What if he claims you stole something from his bag?

I rarely wait (only surge) but I have them take any purses, backpacks etc with them.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Because during the weekend I can make about 100 bucks in 4 hours. So I do it 2 or 3 nights a week during a surge. Let's see you feel when your market is oversaturated and drops rate to 70 a mile. What is hilarious is that you are an uberx driver too.


Try .65 per mile


----------

